
What yet-to-be-written security book would you like to see on your shelves? - adg001
Looking at my library of security books. What yet-to-be-written book would you like to see on your shelves?
======
evo_9
How to Secure Your Life. It would cover everything from your physical wallet
to your smartphone to public networks to your home network. End-to-end best
practices for securing your life.

~~~
pasbesoin
I was just thinking of a well-written "Security for Dummies". (Some books in
the Dummies series are well written.)

Along with the premise that a significant fraction of the public would read it
and become reasonably informed at least in layman's terms.

Perhaps that -- they -- in turn would effectively influence public knowledge
and reporting as well as government and business policy and practice.

------
sixtofour
A list of types of threats, organized by target area, summarizing:

    
    
        - each threat
        - its basic mechanism
        - basic effective defenses
        - common ineffective defenses
        - tradeoffs between more effective and less effective defenses
        - possible stopgaps until you can use an effective defense
        - where to start to learn more about each.
    

Sort of a Zagat's of security.

I would also like to see evo_9's How to Secure Your Life, described in his
comment.

~~~
adg001
A Zagat's of security. The ThreatBook. A quick reference guide to the threats
we might end up to be vulnerable and the applicable defenses in review.
There's much to be written here. Thanks.

~~~
sixtofour
And you might support the book (in both senses of the word "support") with a
web site.

